# lay some new bands on me



## Cleatusmadmedoit (Apr 20, 2008)

So I am looking for some good background music to chill with, maybe a little funky, maybe even like pink floyd jazzy, but something for a good ride. Get me out my musical rutt.


----------



## caddypimpin (Apr 20, 2008)

Citizens Cope is always good, so is postal service, and play radion play, yellowcard maybe??


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 20, 2008)

Bonnaroo


----------



## Cleatusmadmedoit (Apr 20, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Bonnaroo



to much rain, to much red clay, stuff never comes out your clothes


----------



## loveformetal1 (Apr 21, 2008)

Gimme a few more details and I should be able to help.. you mentioned pink floyd which I adore while high, but what do you want as background music ?


----------



## Cleatusmadmedoit (Apr 22, 2008)

loveformetal1 said:


> Gimme a few more details and I should be able to help.. you mentioned pink floyd which I adore while high, but what do you want as background music ?



mainly something I can listen to on the job, so I can float away when I get a minute to myself or something to help keep me mellow till i can get back home


----------



## Eric M. (Apr 22, 2008)

H.P. Lovecraft. Look 'em up.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 22, 2008)

I like a huge variety of music especially when I am smoking!! Anything, classic rock, rock, reggae, rap, classical, folk. Depending on my mood.

But for some reason this song really got to me when I first heard it


YouTube - mewithoutYou: "In a Sweater Poorly Knit"


I would recommend downloading a better version but it really was mind blowing the first time I ever heard it, was blasted away and it really did it for me.

I don't think that this version gives it justice as the one I have on my computer is the studio version and is not as fast/better quality.

But some of the lyrics are real interesting and I like the way it paints a story in my mind. Amazing in my eyes.


----------



## humbo jumbo (Apr 22, 2008)

also! idioteque by radio head, that gets the job done


ALSO!


YouTube - mewithoutYou - "Nice and Blue (pt. Two)"


Is a really good song by them! But I guess it just depends on your likes and dislikes. Tell me what you think, and I could send some different stuff your way if your interested.


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

bonnaroo radio.... Bonnaroo


----------



## Cleatusmadmedoit (Apr 22, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> bonnaroo radio.... Bonnaroo



that just will make me sad I am not going this year...but I hate the huge crowds so maybe I will find some music in the woods


----------



## korvette1977 (Apr 22, 2008)

bummer I'll be there I'm leaving the 9th of june


----------



## Cleatusmadmedoit (Apr 24, 2008)

welll roll in some red clay for me


----------



## SHOOT2KILL66 (Apr 24, 2008)

The view is a cool new band i think some of youse would be into


----------



## Cleatusmadmedoit (Apr 26, 2008)

cool I will check em out this weekend


----------



## earlymorninstonepeomp (Apr 26, 2008)

try amos lee's first album or believe it or not Amy Winehouse is funky, jazzy and lives up to the grammy awards.


----------



## brendon420 (May 2, 2008)

the album leaf
hawk and a hacksaw
beirut
animal collective
man man
ive got too much music just ask


----------



## Mr. Marge (May 2, 2008)

My Morning Jacket [Z, Evil Urges]
Fleet Foxes [Self titled]
Devendra Banhart [Crippled Crow, Smokey Rolls Down Thunder Canyon]
Ennio Marricone
Dispatch


----------



## DickyBetz (May 5, 2008)

Streetlight Manifesto
RX Bandits
Long Beach Dub All-Stars


----------



## Erysichthon (May 5, 2008)

One of my friends recently turned me on to At the Drive In. they are kinda indy/punk. they have a really unique sound. i love the stuff. check em out. some of my favorite songs are quarantined, heliotrope, rascauche, 198d, napolean solo, metronome arthirits. theres a lot more. check em out. if you like em check out The Mars Volta too. AtDI broke up a while back and whats left are doing mars volta now. on another note, if you like tool style music theres a lesser known band called Living Syndication. they kick some ass too.

ery


----------



## dude2348 (May 5, 2008)

MySpace.com - SLIGHTLY STOOPID - Ocean Beach, San Diego, California - Rock / Reggae / Psychedelic - www.myspace.com/stoopid


----------



## Mr. Marge (May 8, 2008)

Cleatusmadmedoit said:


> So I am looking for some good background music to chill with, maybe a little funky, maybe even like pink floyd jazzy, but something for a good ride. Get me out my musical rutt.




Mogwai my friend. Mogwai.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 10, 2008)

Well it all depends on what you like i guess...
When i was skating for santa cruz back in 96 and went to live in london for a while, i became good friends with a guy called rob gallagher who was a quite famous acid house DJ, he was in a band called Galliano, that started the acid jazz/funk movement.
They fused trad jazz with dub reggae beats, with beatnik style spoken word hip hop, to create some awesome songs..Most of their songs have a light hearted feeling with amusing anecdotes/lyrics that will make you smile..
ALl of their albums are still regularly found spinning in my car or house...Great party chillout music too.

When they eventually split, Rob gallagher went on to create a pseudo personality called Earl Zinger, who again, maintains everything that these guys were all about back in the day...creating great, very catchy music with hooks that you'll be humming n singing for wks, with his amusing comical mc'ing...altho Earl Zinger is more electronicy, it is still acid jazz fused dub hip hop or rnb...I got this on now, and iwill be singing it for wks now.

Rob also has another band called Two banks of Four, which is a collaboration with other Uk musicians..and once again theyre frickin awesome.
He's a man who knows his music history, and has honed his own craft to perfection. 

Also, if you like something a lil folky, theres a quite cool band called circulus, who are a bunch of pagan fruitloops, but they have a great sound...kind of a more upto date version of the music from the wicker man.

If you like a lil bit of RnR or swing, have you checked out royal crown revue, indigo swing, big bad voodoo daddy, lavay smith and the red hot skillet lickers, dem brooklyn bums..

Or if you like indie hip hop, how about la coka nostra, non phixion, army of the pharoahs, jedi mind tricks, celph titled, ra the rugged man, immortal technique, q-unique, 7L, esoteric. King syze.

I'll creat an account online, and post a few albums there, then paste ya the link so you can DL and check it out.
If i post the login details too, you can add some of your own stuff,but please make a folder for your stuff and do it in WMA format so we make the most of the free 25GB storage.


----------



## RasCai (May 10, 2008)

Try Wookie Foot.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 10, 2008)

Ok, i just created an account, its only for 5gb, but that should be plenty of WMAs,if you create them using the smallest size setting in the options section of your ripping software...

the account is at 
4shared.com - free file sharing and storage

login details are as follows,
username - [email protected]
password - rollitup

gimme an hour and i'll have the music up ready for DL.


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 10, 2008)

Ive uploaded the following albums for ya to check out...
Galliano - the plot thickens
Galliano - 4our
galliano - joyful noise unto the creator
Earl Zinger - speaker stack commandments
Earl Zinger - Set your phazers to stun and throw your health foo skyward
Electrick loosers - Psychedelic/60's garagepunk and oddities
circulus - the lick on the tip of an envelope yet to se sent
indigo swing - All aboard (jazz swing)
Slaine - the white man is the devil vol.2 (indie hip hop)
Frank zappa - the best of


----------



## 40acres (May 10, 2008)

has anyone said richard cheese or curtis mayfield?


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 10, 2008)

ha ha richard cheese is funny


----------



## frostythesnowthug (May 10, 2008)

If you wish to just browse and download any tracks that I or other people have uploaded, you can use this link
4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - rollitup music storage


----------



## Mr. Marge (May 12, 2008)

40acres said:


> has anyone said richard cheese or curtis mayfield?



Curtis Live! smashing album. so many of those tracks are baby makers


----------



## Bud+menthol=CRAZY (May 12, 2008)

listen to some like blink 182 and throw in some cypress hil and some trippy youtube vids


----------



## Bud+menthol=CRAZY (May 12, 2008)

oh ya and dont forget som T.I.


----------



## Morning Star (May 14, 2008)

anything mike patton is great while baked. Mr.Bungle - California is a great album. Dog Fashion Disco - Adultery, Polka Dot Cadaver - Purgatory Dance Party those are both amazing albums. they are like metal bands with insane alternate time signatures and instrumentals, great smoking music. Queens of the Stone age is also good stuff.


----------



## NIMBIN (May 19, 2008)

a tribe called quest, mgmt, figurine, james figurine, slightly stoopid, sublime, bloc party, of montreal, joy division etc


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 1, 2008)

Some bands to get to know

Talking Heads... Try albums like 'Fear of Music' or 'Remain In Light'

Frank Zappa...So much to choose from! Try 'Apostrophe' or 'Overnight Sensation'

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Try 'Bayou Country' or 'Green River'

and finally, if you don't listen to them already...

Neil Young & Crazy Horse

'Everybody knows this is nowhere'
'Rust Never Sleeps'
'After the Gold Rush' (uncredited appearance)

and 

'Zuma' (one of the most underrated rock albums of all time)


----------



## weedyoo (Jun 1, 2008)

sts9
dso
tea leaf green
yonder mountian string


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 3, 2008)

Bud+menthol=CRAZY said:


> listen to some like blink 182 and throw in some cypress hil and some trippy youtube vids


Did you read what the OP was even looking for?

Aside from that Explosions In the Sky is very mellow and melodic. They don't do any singing but they having amazing atmospheric rock. They did most of the soundtrack for Friday Night Lights if you're familiar. Or Radiohead's "Ok Computer" album is a great introduction to that band.

Portishead, the originator of trip-hop, is great to chill to. Check out "Roads". 

And my new favorites these days are: My Morning Jacket, teaching us that classic rock mixed with whiskey and weed is never faux pas; Minus the Bear, with catchy pop riffs and punk stylings; and The Raconteurs, busting out classic Jack White rock and roll.

If you're into electronic music, Aphex Twin. Too trippy for me unless im stoned.

Good luck, tell me if you end up liking anything.


----------



## Crumbles (Jun 4, 2008)

MASTADON!!!!

thats a dope fuckin rock band


----------



## howie1221 (Jun 4, 2008)

Cleatusmadmedoit said:


> So I am looking for some good background music to chill with, maybe a little funky, maybe even like pink floyd jazzy, but something for a good ride. Get me out my musical rutt.


MySpace.com - 31Goings (has a new blog) - ROCHESTER, New York - Metal / New Wave / Happy Hardcre - www.myspace.com/31goings


----------



## Mr. Marge (Jun 6, 2008)

The Dude 4552 said:


> and finally, if you don't listen to them already...
> 
> Neil Young & Crazy Horse
> 
> ...



Long live Crazy Horse and Neil's Greatest tribute to Whitten. 

'Tonight's the Night'!!!!


----------



## regrets (Jun 6, 2008)

try Neurosis' newest album 'given to the rising' great old crust punk outfit but this new album is stoner as fuck. Or the Boris/sunn o))) collab both great albums to have playing in the background but still heavy. It may not sound like what you are looking for but give it a shot I guarantee you will not be disappointed.


----------



## PanamaRed766 (Jun 6, 2008)

slightly stoopid and pepper. both on itunes as well...


----------



## Otisâ¢Driftwood (Jun 6, 2008)

Fu Manchu
Sam Roberts


----------



## jhgjhg (Jun 6, 2008)

Hey this tune always chills me out... 
YouTube - Raoul Midon


----------

